# NBA All-Star Weekend Thread



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I didn't see a thread so here.

Rookie Challenge coming up. Kinda bummed that I missed the celeb game. That's my favorite part of the All-Star game and this season a lot of NBA Legends were in it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'm so happy Wade doesn't do the player announcements at games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the **** is Dwyane Wade wearing?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cool glasses.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Celeb game pretty good actually


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think the Sophomores win and Durants wins MVP.

Why isn't OJ Mayo starting? Come on Wade!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ Thats my guess to, but I kinda hope the Rookies pull an upset and Rose gets the MVP.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

KD mu****as!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Im taking the Rooks in this one.

MVP: Beasley


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Eric Gordon is ballin' - Rudy Fernandez looks pretty good out there as well.


----------



## Accelerate (May 8, 2008)

How about LeBron's commentating? I've been pleasantly surprised. And he was considering going to UNC?!


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

did the announcer say the rookies hit 4 4s?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

KD really should be an all-star. What is he, the leagues 5th leading scorer? That's a shame.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Started 4 of 4 I think.

Wow. Al Harrington shoes.


----------



## Accelerate (May 8, 2008)

Is Kenny trying to manipulate LeBron into doing the Dunk Contest by playing the Jordan card?
Lopez is in!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

yawn.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

People like Luis Scola, Marc Gasol, and Brook Lopez have no place in this game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kevin Durant's athleticism is probably one of the most underrated in the league. If he gains some pounds he's LeBron James material.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

No a big fan of this game. The last time i enjoyed it was back in 93 when Penny Hardaway and J.R. Rider and Shawn Bradley (lol), and Chris Webber and Bobby Hurley and last but not least Vin Baker, played in a east vs. west all rookie all star game. That was awesome for me as a kid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice dunk by Westbrook.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

D Wade has the best all star threads of all time! He' looks fresh out there.


----------



## Accelerate (May 8, 2008)

gi0rdun said:


> People like Luis Scola, Marc Gasol, and Brook Lopez have no place in this game.


They're boring, yeah, but big men like them don't really get touches during these games anyway so I don't see the problem.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I like these coaches.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

hm. i think my voice is deeper than Oden's


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ LeBron knowing Durant's rookie year and sophomore year FG% and PPG by heart with no notes in front of him and admitting to checking the box scores for Kobe. He's obviously competitive and wants to know where his competition stands.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

LeBron is a damn good commentator. haha


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kenny Smith has gotten more out of LeBron than anyone else the past six season LBJ has been in the league.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Meh guards take too many shots. Durant is gunning for MVP. Brook's getting a lot of burn cause Oden amazingly yet again is injured.


----------



## Accelerate (May 8, 2008)

23AJ said:


> Kenny Smith has gotten more out of LeBron than anyone else the past six season LBJ has been in the league.


Yeah, he's been asking questions fans have wanted answered for years; the dunk contest, which college he'd go to, for example. And I can see LeBron joining an announcing team after he retires.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

WTH is this thing the nba is calling a halftime performance


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That guy looks like Mo Williams.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

what if we found out this qweermo singing was amareca...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This half time is some lame ****.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

These are the moments that maaaatter


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol at the people in the front pretending to love the song though.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

thank god this is over


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Accelerate said:


> Yeah, he's been asking questions fans have wanted answered for years; the dunk contest, which college he'd go to, for example. And I can see LeBron joining an announcing team after he retires.


That powder blue would of looked great on LeBron. But yeah, I'm starting to like LeBron more and more since his game, I like the way he thinks about the game, and is a fan of the game when he's not playing. He's got a much better personality than I would of guessed. LeBron is delivering the goods tonight.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

wow that was a horrible half time show...

and LBJ is actually pretty good at commentating.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

for those curious, the guy singing was from high school musical.

and I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought Wade looked like Urkel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, the NBA really couldnt find a better half time performance than that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vuchato said:


> for those curious, the guy singing was from high school musical.
> 
> and I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought Wade looked like Urkel.


Wade is wearing the bow tie in honor of Heat assistant coach Keith Askins who wears a bow tie to every game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I fell asleep for the last 10 minutes of the first half - did I miss anything special?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Pau Gasol speaks the best English for any foreign player not from Canada.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

just tuned in, those purple jerseys are the ugliest things ive ever seen


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gordon is gonna be a stud in this league.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> Pau Gasol speaks the best English for any foreign player not from Canada.


I know. he speaks better english than some guys from england i've heard.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Marc showing some nice post moves.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Scola got burned by Gasol.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea he doesn't have a weirdass accent.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

marc gasol looking good.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

this game is surprisingly competitive, i actually see some rotations and decent defense


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL Wade clapping


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dwight is funny.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahah, I'd rather show my stitches. I'm proud of my scars.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol that mission G commercial was great


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Darth Bryant said:


> Hahah, I'd rather show my stitches. I'm proud of my scars.


Of course he is, he looks like a caveman.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Fernandez is going to be a star yeah?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the Kevin Durant show.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Durant is automatic.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Durant is sick.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

3 3s and an assist on the 11-0 run.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

D Wade dresses like me. It's why I'm really digging his style tonight. He's kicking it with the thick rimmed glasses, the bow tie, bright warm yellow fuzzy sweater, and the tailored suit. Dwyane Wade is a star on and off the court, no doubt about it. Hopefully more of you comment and agree with me, that D Wade looks fresh out there.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

23AJ said:


> D Wade dresses like me. It's why I'm really digging his style tonight. He's kicking it with the thick rimmed glasses, the bow tie, bright warm yellow fuzzy sweater, and the tailored suit. Dwyane Wade is a star on and off the court, no doubt about it. Hopefully more of you comment and agree with me, that D Wade looks fresh out there.


:rotf:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

yeah he looks fresh, id sport that look but im asian and it wouldn't be original


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> yeah he looks fresh, id sport that look but im asian and it wouldn't be original


If your fit, you can make it work. Race is no issues in this style.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Sophs are getting everything, Rooks are going to lose if they keep shooting


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Stuckeeeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

they should let players coach every RvS games from now on


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

E.Ville Von Love said:


> :rotf:


eace:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

23AJ said:


> D Wade dresses like me. It's why I'm really digging his style tonight. He's kicking it with the thick rimmed glasses, the bow tie, bright warm yellow fuzzy sweater, and the tailored suit. Dwyane Wade is a star on and off the court, no doubt about it. Hopefully more of you comment and agree with me, that D Wade looks fresh out there.


Only you..

Anyways Jesus Christ Durant is awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at Dwight


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Gasol with the Kiddesque pass


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wait a minute, is Durant in the all star game? b/c he should be


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

yooooo al Harrington's shoes look niceeee. budget shoes FTW!!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

23AJ said:


> D Wade dresses like me. It's why I'm really digging his style tonight. He's kicking it with the thick rimmed glasses, the bow tie, bright warm yellow fuzzy sweater, and the tailored suit. Dwyane Wade is a star on and off the court, no doubt about it. Hopefully more of you comment and agree with me, that D Wade looks fresh out there.


Same, except leave the bow tie at home, and maybe a gray or blue vest instead of yellow.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

quick, kick off mo from the sunday and put durant in...he can play for the east


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Pretty entertaining game, unlike years's past. Besides Durant, I think the player that impressed me most was Jeff Green. That man can jump.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

myst said:


> Same, except leave the bow tie at home, and maybe a gray or blue vest instead of yellow.


LOL but then you could't rock the matching canary earings..... Wade knows what's up.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Go EJ!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> LOL but then you could't rock the matching canary earings..... Wade knows what's up.


Lol, if only I could afford diamonds, let alone diamonds to match my sweater.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The thick rimmed glasses look is over played.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

23AJ said:


> D Wade dresses like me. It's why I'm really digging his style tonight. He's kicking it with the thick rimmed glasses, the bow tie, bright warm yellow fuzzy sweater, and the tailored suit. Dwyane Wade is a star on and off the court, no doubt about it. Hopefully more of you comment and agree with me, that D Wade looks fresh out there.





23AJ said:


> If your fit, you can make it work. Race is no issues in this style.


Wtf.. :laugh:

It was a solid competitive Rookie/Soph game. Durant was just untouchable, Beasley put on a good showcase later in the game too.

LBJ on commentary was pretty good, Gasol's english impressed me (I always thought he had more of an accent).

And I swear Wade was chatting up the scorer's table for like 10 minutes straight..


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

HB said:


> The thick rimmed glasses look is over played.


 qft qft qft


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Kevin Durant though...


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Kevin Durant is better than both Tracy McGrady and Dirk Nowitzki at this age, averaging 25 PPG in his 2nd Year!


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Why does Wade seem to wear a sticker under his left eye lately? I saw him with an American flag recently, and tonight he was just wearing one that said "Wade." What is the purpose of that? I can't understand it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ras said:


> Why does Wade seem to wear a sticker under his left eye lately? I saw him with an American flag recently, and tonight he was just wearing one that said "Wade." What is the purpose of that? I can't understand it.


He got elbowed in the face and had to get 7 stitches put in. I guess he wanted a stylized band-aid instead of a generic one :whoknows:


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> He got elbowed in the face and had to get 7 stitches put in. I guess he wanted a stylized band-aid instead of a generic one :whoknows:


Ahh ok, that makes a lot more sense. I thought he just wanted it for show, which I thought was a little weird considering he's wearing a sticker that says "Wade" below his eye. Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

D-Wade was just hiding his STD blemish. Tee hee.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice game, Durant is sick. 17-25, 4-8 and 8-8.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

46 points in 31 minutes. Damn!

Anybody else find the screaming fans in the background annoying? Was that actually a bunch of kids or fake crowd noise?


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

It was unbelievable.. yeah, it was all those ****ing little girls that got invited there im assuming. t-mobile ****.

my gf and i were contemplating even turning it off.. but Durant was doing too much damage.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

f22egl said:


> 46 points in 31 minutes. Damn!
> 
> Anybody else find the screaming fans in the background annoying? Was that actually a bunch of kids or fake crowd noise?


I think they said 3800 kids were invited to watch the T-Mobile Rookie Challenge, supporting some fitness cause or something.

Pretty much a promotion.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CPIII said:


> It was unbelievable.. yeah, it was all those ****ing little girls that got invited there im assuming. t-mobile ****.
> 
> my gf and i were contemplating even turning it off.. but Durant was doing too much damage.


I muted it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kevin Durant has one of the best offensive games/arsenals that I've seen in a while for a player so young.


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice game...

Too bad I wasn't able to hear LeBron commentating, seems like he is really good.

My dad and I were impressed with Gasol's english too.. I told him he's been in the US long enough to really learn but yeah, no accent.. straight English.

Durant's just automatic.. He's the reason why I watch OKC games.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Kevin Durant is better than both Tracy McGrady and Dirk Nowitzki at this age, averaging 25 PPG in his 2nd Year!


Funny enough he might have peaked as a player.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Funny enough he might have peaked as a player.


You mean because basketball players usually peak at age 20 ?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

HB said:


> Funny enough he might have peaked as a player.


Do you really think he's peaked? Or are you just kidding? Watch him play, he gets better every single game and has improved an enormous amount even from November.

The kid is going to be really, really special.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HB said:


> Funny enough he might have peaked as a player.


which part of his continuous improvement in the past year and a half makes you think he has peaked?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Welp he's already scoring 26ppg, and is a dead eye shooter. What else does he need to do offensively? Doubt he will ever be a defensive stalwart.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

All those little kids screaming the whole game drove me nuts but other then that it was one of the more entertaining Rookie games I've seen in a couple years. Michael Beasley didn't impress me at all. He made some questionable decisions with the ball. I know the game's just for fun but still.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Welp he's already scoring 26ppg, and is a dead eye shooter. What else does he need to do offensively? Doubt he will ever be a defensive stalwart.


You should really try to use advanced stats (more). 26 ppg doesn't mean much without a context because it doesn't include minutes, percentages, pace or usage rate. He can score 30+ a game, rebound more, basically do what he has done lately over the course of an entire season. And a player can always learn how to get better at things that don't show up on the boxscore, make smarter decisions and make quicker decisions which will ultimately help a team win games. 

Actually, my head still hurts after reading that "he might have peaked as a player" when he is freaking 20 years old...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

It has nothing to do with looking at advanced stats. Just look @ the guy play and you can see that if he adds bulk, he could be just as good if not better than Lebron James. The guy is a freak of nature. At 6-11, the dribbling & passing & quickness he has is a joke. It's unstoppable. The sky is the limit for this kid, but to say that he has peaked @ 20 yrs old is kind of rediculous in any situation, much less for a guy like Durant who has a frame that can still put on alot of weight and he make drastic improvements physically if nothing else. Bulk would help him out alot on the defense end, and he is already starting to be become a pretty solid shot blocker and rebounder. The kid is a beast.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

croco said:


> You should really try to use advanced stats (more). 26 ppg doesn't mean much without a context because it doesn't include minutes, percentages, pace or usage rate. He can score 30+ a game, rebound more, basically do what he has done lately over the course of an entire season. And a player can always learn how to get better at things that don't show up on the boxscore, make smarter decisions and make quicker decisions which will ultimately help a team win games.
> 
> Actually, my head still hurts after reading that "he might have peaked as a player" when he is freaking 20 years old...


It was only last season on this very same board that someone said Bron might have peaked as a player offensively. Of course there was the same outrage that he's only so young yadda yadda yadda, but hey....fast forward to the present, and maybe just maybe said poster was right. He's gotten more efficient, but doubt he will be averaging 40ppg anytime soon. 

Bron's not that much older than Durant is he? 

As for bulk, some guys are just naturally skinny...Mikki Moore anyone.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

There is more to peaking as a player than PPG.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yes and....

Players dont miraculously just alter stuff they have been doing for years.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HB said:


> It was only last season on this very same board that someone said Bron might have peaked as a player offensively. Of course there was the same outrage that he's only so young yadda yadda yadda, but hey....fast forward to the present, and maybe just maybe said poster was right. He's gotten more efficient, but doubt he will be averaging 40ppg anytime soon.
> 
> Bron's not that much older than Durant is he?
> 
> *As for bulk, some guys are just naturally skinny...Mikki Moore anyone.*


Kevin Durant is a guy who couldn't even bench press 185 lbs coming into the league. You're telling me he cant get that up easily and add strength & bulk? He didn't really have much strength coming into the league. A steady workout regimine can do wonders for that, especially for a guy like him who look'd like he never lifted before coming into the league. He doesn't even really need to 'bulk up'. If he can just gain strength(which really shouldn't be a problem with his work ethic), the guy can only get better. The thing with lebron was that he came into the league bigger and stronger than everyone, on top of having great skills. Durant's skills are great, but he's not physically on Lebrons level quite yet. I have no doubts he'll get their tho.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh by the way, hush on all that 20 years old talk

How old was Melo when he came in the league? He's been a guy compared to Durant right?

Whats different about his game now and then? He's more efficient, but he still has the same deficiencies. Again, players dont just miraculously alter their games out of the blue. Especially ones that shooting is their best attribute.



> Durant's skills are great, but he's not physically on Lebrons level quite yet. I have no doubts he'll get their tho.


OR he could be like Bosh, which is more realistic. (Physically that is)


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

McGrady couldn't bench 185 when he was a rookie but look at what he became (we'll cut off the Houston era). If Kevin Durant was a bit shorter he'd be fine but you everyone immediately sticks him in the SF spot so it seems like he needs to bulk up.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Melo's game has taken a step back IMO...His J is more consistant (and his PPG is up), but he settles for it too often. I liked his game alot more when he was on the block abusing SFs and attacking / finishing around the rim like no other.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

We've had these conversations before. Durant may improve his numbers slightly, but ultimately he has probably plateau'd statistically, which is not a bad thing. He can still improve even if his stats flatline, i.e. intangibles, leadership, crunch time performance, defense. He's not going to avg. 35 ppg over the next 7 years.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> We've had these conversations before. Durant may improve his numbers slightly, but ultimately he has probably plateau'd statistically, which is not a bad thing. He can still improve even if his stats flatline, i.e. intangibles, leadership, crunch time performance, defense. He's not going to avg. 35 ppg over the next 7 years.


Ding Ding Ding!!!!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Even Melo was more physically developed than Durant coming into the league, though. Like i've been saying, just gaining strength can do wonders for the transition of a young players game into the league. We're not saying that his skillset isnt already pretty refined, we're saying that he can still develop more physically which would make him even more dangerous than he already is. 

And Durant is not a poor defensive player. He is a better shot-blocker than Lebron was @ this stage and he's almost just as good of a rebounder. And he(like Carmelo) is also a more versatile scorer than Lebron. And it's not like Durant is a poor defensive player though, like Melo is. Melo isnt even really a bad defender, but KD is just better than him. KD is actually already better than Melo in nearly all aspects when I look @ the #'s. 

And how can someone compare KD to Bosh..... a post player?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Physically...Physique

Both lanky players. I doubt KD is getting any bigger than Bosh anytime soon. Some guys have insanely high metabolism.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why is this so dead?
Brandon Roy just jacked the 'Guiness Book of Records' record from Billups.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> It was only last season on this very same board that someone said Bron might have peaked as a player offensively. Of course there was the same outrage that he's only so young yadda yadda yadda, but hey....fast forward to the present, and maybe just maybe said poster was right. He's gotten more efficient, but doubt he will be averaging 40ppg anytime soon.
> 
> Bron's not that much older than Durant is he?
> 
> As for bulk, some guys are just naturally skinny...Mikki Moore anyone.


So he has peaked last year, but also gotten more efficient this season. Something has got to give because that logic is flawed. If you are more efficient than the year before, you did not peak at that point. 

You don't have to put up better basic numbers to be more efficient ... once again, take a look at advanced stats. I don't understand why people still use those basic stats to compare players when there are so many other ways that are more sophisticated. It's convenient to look at basic stats.

Btw, Lebron is four years older. Not that it really matters because it is extremely unlikely that Durant will ever be _that_ good. 



HKF said:


> We've had these conversations before. Durant may improve his numbers slightly, but ultimately he has probably plateau'd statistically, which is not a bad thing. He can still improve even if his stats flatline, i.e. intangibles, leadership, crunch time performance, defense. He's not going to avg. 35 ppg over the next 7 years.


Durant's numbers for the entire season are very good, not outstanding because he was off to a slow start and OKC is playing at a fast pace. He has already gotten much better since the coaching change and switch to SF, as did his stats and I refuse to agree that his overall play can't improve which would also lead to better stats. His ceiling as a scorer is much higher and he has shown glimpses of what could become almost a regularity.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Allen Iverson chopped off his braids!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> So he has peaked last year, but also gotten more efficient this season. Something has got to give because that logic is flawed. If you are more efficient than the year before, you did not peak at that point.


If the numbers remain the same, and there's no significant increase, how is that not peaking?


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Kevin Durant is better than both Tracy McGrady and Dirk Nowitzki at this age, averaging 25 PPG in his 2nd Year!


Mcgrady and Dirk wasn't even the best players on their teams during their second years in the league, nor were they given the freedom that Durant has on the Thunder.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> If the numbers remain the same, and there's no significant increase, how is that not peaking?


His numbers did not remain the same. There isn't one particular area where he has gotten better except for free throw shooting, but a slight increase in a lot of categories which resulted in a historical individual season up to this point.

Why do you not even bother to look past raw basic stats ?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Because advanced stats dont tickle my fancy. I am not saying they are wrong, but in this case I look at what he does on the court, and there's not much difference in his game from last year. Teammates might get better, coaching styles might change, but the guy is more or less the same player, with a few tweaks here and there. There's always room for slight improvement, but again, you will rarely see a dramatic change in a player's game, ESPECIALLY shooters. How many times have analysts complained about Dirk not having a post game? He still hasnt developed one this late in his career.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

It has nothing to do with looking @ advanced stats, croco. I dont look @ advanced stats, but i come to the same conclusions as you just by looking at basic stats and watching the games. It's just all about beliefs. Advance stats dont do ish for me that regular stats dont do. I dont know why everyone on here is pushing them like if you dont look @ advanced stats your ignorant about players or you cant see a players potential.... That's rediculous.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Allen Iverson chopped off his braids!


Pathetic. I bet he realized how "old" he is so he's trying to look younger. He looks....I don't know....










:sarcasm:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Because advanced stats dont tickle my fancy. I am not saying they are wrong, but in this case I look at what he does on the court, and there's not much difference in his game from last year. Teammates might get better, coaching styles might change, but the guy is more or less the same player, with a few tweaks here and there. There's always room for slight improvement, but again, you will rarely see a dramatic change in a player's game, ESPECIALLY shooters. How many times have analysts complained about Dirk not having a post game? He still hasnt developed one this late in his career.


You are simply being ignorant on the topic.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> It has nothing to do with looking @ advanced stats, croco. I dont look @ advanced stats, but i come to the same conclusions as you just by looking at basic stats and watching the games. It's just all about beliefs. Advance stats dont do ish for me that regular stats dont do. I dont know why everyone on here is pushing them like if you dont look @ advanced stats your ignorant about players or you cant see a players potential.... That's rediculous.


You have already stated many times before that you don't look at advanced stats which I still don't understand. Basic stats and building an individual list out of those are much more subjective than advanced stats. Someone is not a better scorer because he averages more points per game, there needs to be a context.

I definitely agree that watching games is key to evaluating a player, but you can't analyze or compare players based entirely on watching games without acknowledging the value of expanded stats. The progress of statistics should be welcomed, not disesteemed.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

DNKO said:


> Pathetic. I bet he realized how "old" he is so he's trying to look younger. He looks....I don't know....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first look I thought that was Kenyon Martin.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Those shorts are bigger then his whole body.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

myst said:


> Those shorts are bigger then his whole body.


Yeah. I don't know, is he supposed to look more serious like this. 

He has 2135 tattoos and wears his shorts on half ***, so the braids part don't make sense to me. He looks like a kid. So I'll take this as middle age crisis intervention in quest for looking young.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

As long as I get to see Chris Paul break his ankles, I'll be okay.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Make your picks!

I got KD.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

might as well make a thread.. if youre voting for mvp


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think OJ Mayo wins the H-O-R-S-E competition.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

croco said:


> You have already stated many times before that you don't look at advanced stats which I still don't understand. Basic stats and building an individual list out of those are much more subjective than advanced stats. *Someone is not a better scorer because he averages more points per game, there needs to be a context.*


Such as FG%, 3pt%, minutes play'd, etc.... correct?



> I definitely agree that watching games is key to evaluating a player, but you can't analyze or compare players based entirely on watching games without acknowledging the value of expanded stats. The progress of statistics should be welcomed, not disesteemed.


Im not saying that they're not useful. I'm just saying that they dont make the fundamental stats obsolete. If someone uses the fundamental stats as opposed to advanced stats, that doesn't make them ignorant like people on here claim.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

"Airball! Airball!"

:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, not even close by Durant


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Wish it was at night.. with bad *** lights


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

these HORSE rules are wrong.

when Kevin Durant misses, that doesn't mean OJ Mayo gets to shoot and pick his own shot. He SHOULD have to follow Joe Johnson's shot. Joe J should be in control until he misses.

OJ mayo might have missed the ones Kevin Durant missed, but they aren't making all 3 do the same shot. If KD misses, then OJ gets to start fresh?

it should go 

JOE J makes a shot, sets the shot
Kevin Durant misses, gets a letter
OJ Mayo attempts the shot, makes or misses 

JOE J gets ball and sets the new shot again

wrong rules


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, this sucks. They think they are too cool for school, so they aren't doing anything crazy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For the most part, this is boring so far.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

You can tell they haven't really prepared for this.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

you guys don't think the rules they are using are wrong?

plus, i agree this is boring so far. Chris Webber isn't funny, and Kenny needs Charles around. I think it should have been Gary Payton, Kenny Smith, and Charles Barkley to announce this. Ernie is stupid.

next, the referee and cameramen need to go to the sidelines and not involve themselves so much. let the 3 guys trash talk each other.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Where is Pistol Pete when you need him?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ChrisRichards said:


> these HORSE rules are wrong.
> 
> when Kevin Durant misses, that doesn't mean OJ Mayo gets to shoot and pick his own shot. He SHOULD have to follow Joe Johnson's shot. Joe J should be in control until he misses.
> 
> ...


Everyone plays by different rules - I don't think there's any official set of rules of Horse.

When I'm playing with 3 players, I play the same way they're doing it right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joe Johnson is the only one hitting shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That would've been a hell of a shot if Joe made it.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

ernie is really out of place here. it should be Kenny down there walking around them.

this is dumb


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

OJ Mayo with the shot from the stands! Good ****.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

OJ from the stand, sweeeet.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Durant is really stinking it up out there.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I think its now gonna get better... and my pick is OJ btw


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

this would be a LOT more interesting if it was LeBron James vs Kobe Bryant vs Dwyane Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OJ isnt getting any letters since Durant cant hit anything :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kevin Durant is terrible at this game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Durant needs to do something, he's missing everything.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

oh wow... I was like 110% sure Durant was gonna hit that shot.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

GOD ****ING DAMMIT! This is on now?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> ernie is really out of place here. it should be Kenny down there walking around them.
> 
> this is dumb


Agreed, and his terrible suit isn't helping. Is he wearing freaking bell bottom pants?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

OJ... that was nice!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

OJ Mayo's got this.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

^^ am hoping so man... I want OJ to take this.
I wanted him to get MVP yesterday, sucks he didnt start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That would've been nice by Joe


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

lol @ KD :no:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Steez said:


> I wanted him to get MVP yesterday, sucks he didnt start.


Dwyane Wade is the stupidest man alive. Bringing the leading rookie scorer off the bench "because he wanted a spark off the bench?" When you have Eric Gordon and Russell Westbrook on the team?

Just plain dumb.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

^^ Yeah I know man, plus his suit was horrible.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Joe Johnson with that spinning basketball shot...lulz.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KD is heating up...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Dont count him out yet!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Durant's range is just silly.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

KD is feeling it now


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

There ya go Durant! Damn that was a long shot. Going down fighting.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn Durant is hot now.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Dwyane Wade is the stupidest man alive. Bringing the leading rookie scorer off the bench "because he wanted a spark off the bench?" When you have Eric Gordon and Russell Westbrook on the team?
> 
> Just plain dumb.


The Orlando Magic's Dwight Howard, the leading vote-getter for Sunday's showcase game, and Miami Heat veteran Dwyane Wade were honorary assistant coaches.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Come on OJ... finish this


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Joe & KD staying alive.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joe Johnson's gone.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want OJ Mayo to do the sky hook.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Adverts are killing me. :azdaja:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

OJ mayo should pull of a sick dunk


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

What time is it now in USA, and what time does the dunk contest start? I want to get a sort of rough estimate at the dunk contest start time.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Durant, stop cheating and attempt a trick shot. You skinny ****.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How the hell did Kevin Durant come back and win this?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Durant just might have ensured they don't bring back this competition with that boring ****. No one wants to watch these guys take uncontested 23-footers.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Durant, stop cheating and attempt a trick shot. You skinny ****.


Just won him the game. Thought OJ had this thing on lock.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beast said:


> What time is it now in USA, and what time does the dunk contest start? I want to get a sort of rough estimate at the dunk contest start time.


Right now it's 3:49 Pacific Time - the dunk contest will probably start in about 3 hours or so.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Durant comes back to win, he got hot.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Durant, you boring, uncreative ****.


+1

He was just shooting 3s out there. :azdaja:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Blue Magic said:


> Make your picks!
> 
> I got KD.


:iwon:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at the prize Durant won.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Durant, you boring, uncreative ****.


How about you relax. Calling Wade stupid for bringing OJ as a 6th man in the ROOKIE CHALLENGE. Now cursing at Durant because of a game of HORSE?? 


And Steve Nash would have destroyed everyone.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

myst said:


> How about you relax.


I'm relaxed.



> Calling Wade stupid for bringing OJ as a 6th man in the ROOKIE CHALLENGE. Now cursing at Durant because of a game of HORSE??


Sorry for being right. OJ Mayo's making shots underneath his legs, granny-shooting...hits a shot from the freakin' stands. Durant's just spotting up from the corner. The three-point shootout comes on in a couple hours.

If all it's going to be is one guy taking shots he's 90 percent sure he'll make, then let's just have a free throw shooting contest next year. It'd be just as exciting.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

HORSE sounded fun on paper, but it took too long and not enough trick shots (might have taken even longer).


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> I'm relaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for being right. OJ Mayo's making shots underneath his legs, granny-shooting...hits a shot from the freakin' stands. Durant's just spotting up from the corner. Let's just have a free throw shooting contest next year. It'd be just as exciting.


It was stupid, I agree. But how about your boy OJ makes some wide open 3's? If he made them we wouldn't be having this discussion.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

myst said:


> It was stupid, I agree. But how about your boy OJ makes some wide open 3's? If he made them we wouldn't be having this discussion.


Even discounting the impact of the momentum swinging like it did, Durant's a better three-point shooter than OJ Mayo.

Do some trick shots. It's H-O-R-S-E. Or G-E-I-C-O. I'm not tuning in to see Kevin Durant shoot three consecutive three-pointers. Once OJ Mayo put Joe Johnson out and Durant got the next shot (lol wat?), he renamed the game B-O-R-I-N-G.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

That J-Rich dunk is still one of the sickest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shaq's face after Vince's dunk always gets me. :lol:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I was at the 3pt & Dunk Contest in Atlanta a few years back...I always thought it'd be cool to see it in person, but it was a huge let down. Really nothing too special.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Nate Robinson sucked just as bad as Chris Andersen in 2005, but he had the theatrics with Spud Webb. 

Why has the NBA just retconned this?

EDIT: Nevermind, they're showing it.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Steve Francis is still alive?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wtf is with the NBA and their music choice? Christina Aguilera, Pink, Tom Petty, and now Britney SPEARS? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What time do you think the dunk contest will start?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Don't forget Rob "This Is How A Heart Breaks, This Is How A Heart Breaks, This Is How A Heart Breaks, This Is How A Heart Breaks, This Is How A Heart Breaks, This Is How A Heart Breaks, This Is How A Heart Breaks" Thomas.

Or the Pussycat "Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now Right Now" Dolls.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good to see an original bad boy out there in Mr. Bill Laimbeer.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Damn Lisa Leslie can't shoot for ****


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Half court shot killed the Lakers chances.


----------



## yinets (Oct 2, 2008)

23AJ said:


> Half court shot killed the Lakers chances.


:lol::lol:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened with the HORSE thing?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Thunder Dan is sick with the long ball.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why do they need to drink Gatorade after a few jumpshots.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> Why do they need to drink Gatorade after a few jumpshots.


Promotional Money, with a little vodka, the gatorade just gets it into your system quicker.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> Why do they need to drink Gatorade after a few jumpshots.


Because Gatorade is delicious.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Chuck just pulled your hamstring.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I got Devin Harris to win the skills challenge.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

What is this gatorade you're talking about? Is it anything like G?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> Does anyone know what happened with the HORSE thing?


It was on at 6. Durant won.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Cool Tony and Eva are still together.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

this is lame for some reason


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

These guys were too lackadaisical


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rose gon win.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What if he missed the dunk...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

D Rose stepped up with the dunk at the end. Kid has huge hops.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

He had a lot of balls taking a dunk contest level dunk in the skills challenge.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

this was lame this year...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Was that one of Rev Run's kids sitting with Wade and Paul?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was a sweet way to end that competition by Rose.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I've got Bibby or Mason to win the 3 point shoot out. Let the Good time's roll.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dwyane Wade, this is just too much. Last night, he looked like Urkel and Tweety Bird had a butt baby, and now this??


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Dwyane Wade, this is just too much. Last night, he looked like Urkel and Tweety Bird had a butt baby, and now this??


At least he's a good basketball player....................not much to say about his fashion attempts


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

that spalding commercial was pretty sweet.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

There we have it, Derrick Rose is the most skilled player in the league.


Kobe lost.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Dwyane Wade, this is just too much. Last night, he looked like Urkel and Tweety Bird had a butt baby, and now this??


D Wade is the best, and I love the way he's dressing, the dude is fresh, and can pull it off. So don't hate sit back and appreciate, while we all congregate watching the 3 point shoot out, and slam dunk contest tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

that kid's hair is exactly like deron williams.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

love the outfits worn by wade bron and cp3, last year it was all overcoats and suits

those G comms are hilarious too


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> There we have it, Derrick Rose is the most skilled player in the league.
> 
> 
> Kobe lost.


Also, Tony Parker sucks


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

23AJ said:


> D Wade is the best, and I love the way he's dressing, the dude is fresh, and can pull it off. So don't hate sit back and appreciate, while we all congregate watching the 3 point shoot out, and slam dunk contest tonight.


Look, I dress pretty sharp myself. 

Wade looks like he just put way too much effort into this. He's a walking fashion trend. Kyle Lowry has worn almost the exact same thing while inactive the last two games, right down to the poindexter glasses.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

> Also, Tony Parker sucks


Devin Harris is the worst passer in the NBA


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Jason Kapono to three peat!

Sidenote, if he does win, would he be the first winner to win while being the player to have made the less 3pointers in the field during the season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kapono is my pick. Kenny Smith is against him, and Kenny has brain damage, so...


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

JK is the most uncharismatic fella ive seen. still hes my guy for this one.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

what the hell is dwyane wade wearing? and the glasses too


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Reggie is hilarious, so much trashtalk.

Cook really burnt out at the end...


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Wade is fresh...
I dig it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lets go Cook and Mason


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

That's my boy Cook. Too bad he messed up on the last few racks. Started off great.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Bibby, Lewis and Granger are out.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I swear that burger shot commercial is the weirdest commercial ever.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

All of the players in the skill competition have been pretty unimpressive so far...


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

you guys notice the HEAT produce 3 point champs?

Damon Jones
Jason Kapono

and now SOON TO BE DAQUEAN COOK!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah DQ!

Dark horse baby!

He better make the Final Round.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

chocolove said:


> JK is the most uncharismatic fella ive seen. still hes my guy for this one.


He's actually a very funny guy, I always hear about how funny he is in the locker room, and theres a clip of him in driving a Rascal and waving a flag onto the court. I'll try to find the clip.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Matt Goukas is always saying that Rashard Lewis' release on his J never looks the same, and he's right.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Granger only gets 13....


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Daequan Cook steps up:



Kenny Smith said:


> If this guy wins, it'll be the biggest upset ever. There's no way this kid is ready for lights, camera, action.


Daequan Cook's score: 20


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Matt Goukas is always saying that Rashard Lewis' release on his J never looks the same, and he's right.


What channel is Matt Goukas reporting?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

sad 3 pt contest these guys all suck


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mason with 13...Bibby stays alive


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's over now.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

My two favorites made it, Kapono and Cook. I want Cook to win, but if he does bad, then hopefully Kapono kills it with a perfect score.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kapono with 16

I wanna see 'Pono vs. DQ


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

> What channel is Matt Goukas reporting?


Sunshine Network (Orlando) / FSN Florida (Orlando)


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow, southbeach makes you a hot 3 pt shooter


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> you guys notice the HEAT produce 3 point champs?
> 
> Damon Jones
> Jason Kapono
> ...


Huh? Damon Jones didn't even get into this competition until the past few years, and he lost in the 1st round. He got snubbed in 2004-2005 when he was with us.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

mike miller is somewhere shaking his head.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I can't wait 'til players just start wearing **** three sizes too big again...because they can't be trusted otherwise, clearly.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook's gonna get his *** whooped by Kapono.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Yea Damon never won...

Glen Rice won for us, Voshon Lenard won after he left, Kapono won with us, and then last year he won with Toronto


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pono with only 14...the door is open, come on Daequan!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Cook's gonna get his *** whooped by Kapono.


Maybe not lol. :lol:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yikes Kapono.

DQ has this in the bag.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

not gonna 3 peat...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, only a 14 for Kapono.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Come on 'Shard!:yay:


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

kapono just DUDDED!!!! lmao..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Sunshine Network (Orlando) / FSN Florida (Orlando)


Sweet, I miss him on his NBA on NBC days


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ben Gordon needs to be in this competition. Along with Dirk, Peja and the real shooters in this league. JR Smith too. The ones who hit a high percentage of 3's on a lot of shots.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Jeeze, JK with a disappointing performance..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kenny Smith, just shut up. Kapono is a game shooter?? He's won this competition easily _twice._ He's a good shooter, but not a great shooter?? He's the NBA all-time leader in three-point percentage.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Lewis gets the lead with 15....Come on Cooky! Let's take this thing back to Miami!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nooooo.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

LETS GO COOK! All you need is 16.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

kapono out..


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Geet Geet!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Daequan Ties It Up! Let's Go Young Fella!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

WOW, Cook clutch at the end.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

holy crap, my heat is racing, that was close.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

DAMNIT Dequan!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

cannot believe Shard got in, and Kap fails props to DQ


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

3 point shootout clutchness.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

nice!!!!! DQ with the clutchness


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rashard...clank Clank Clank!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kenny Smith: Moron


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You gotta take it now DQ...the door is WIDE OPEN!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

It"s Overrrrr


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

They need to cancel the 3 point shootout.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Sigh


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Daequan Cook wins it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go DQ! :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dq For 3!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DQ for 3! Your name has been validated!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

thats my boy!! represent


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Daequan Cook the 2009 3-Point Shootout Champion! :clap:

Now lets get to the real show. Everyone just sit back and relax, Dwight Howard is going to put on a show!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Shard choked. I was hoping somebody would end up getting 0 for once. Since he started so badly


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

hmm i thought damon jones won a 3 pt contest, weird


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The dunk contest better save this All-Star Saturday.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Daequan Cook win's. Kid is deadly from beyond the arc.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> hmm i thought damon jones won a 3 pt contest, weird


An easy mistake to make. It's kind of surprising that the "Greatest shooter in the world" has yet to win one, isn't it?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

anyway, DAEQUAN!!!!!!!!!!!! nice.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn the Heat got some history in the 3 point contest. All the way back from the 90's


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

that was a very lame contest


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

something tells me that the dunk contest is gonna suck


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Are you serious...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Whoever selected the music for tonight from TNT should be fired in the morning...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

LOL at this concert and the wannabe "get em up" in a pop song


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

sir your hype man sucks.. and you are lame


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey the blonde on the left. Would you hit it? Or the brunette instead?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Who is that fake Wayne.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Good call on Kevin Rudolf and "Let It Rock." They just need to get rid of this toolbag hype-man in the hoodie.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

If they were going for the whole kill the atmosphere in the arena, then they nailed it.

9.8/10


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

i forgot to mention, is becky hammond the hottest wnba player or what? and now shes a brunette. Yes please.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

metallica or acdc next year!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Who is that guy in the white hoody.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Kenny's comments have been absolutely disgraceful and moronic. He has been obnoxious in every single event this entire weekend.

He was trying to put down the 3 point shootout the entire time because of his argument with Reggie that the dunk contest is better.

Only problem with Cook winning is now nobody is going to leave him open anymore, but at least he might get the call when Fisher mugs him on a game winning three point attempt.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

WTF, major lip syncing going on!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That's a pretty sweet scarf he's got....get him off my TV, please, this guy is annoying as hell. I hope Dwight goes out there and kicks his ***


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

23AJ said:


> D Wade is the best, and I love the way he's dressing, the dude is fresh, and can pull it off. So don't hate sit back and appreciate, while we all congregate watching the 3 point shoot out, and slam dunk contest tonight.


Weird....


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dwight's an awesome guy. I hope him or JR Smith win.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

E.Ville Von Love said:


> i forgot to mention, is becky hammond the hottest wnba player or what? and now shes a brunette. Yes please.


yes. I agree with this message


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

All-Star weekend festivities sucks anyway. It's the game that counts. :bsmile:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

You know it's bad when most of us, who are pretty hardcore basketball fans, are talking about how boring this has been, how bad the commentators have been, and how bad the music is. Think about the casual fans, they have already turned it off.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Winners so far

Detroit
Derrick Rose
Daequan Cook

Which means Dwight Howard has this in the bag with the D sweep.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All the music chosen for this weekend has been awful. I cant imagine what they have lined up for tomorrow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> All the music chosen for this weekend has been awful. I cant imagine what they have lined up for tomorrow.


Wasn't Chris Brown supposed to perform before he went Ike Turner on Rihanna?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

E.Ville Von Love said:


> *i forgot to mention, is becky hammond the hottest wnba player or what?* and now shes a brunette. Yes please.


She is, but that's not saying much


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

DQ! yea boi


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> All the music chosen for this weekend has been awful. I cant imagine what they have lined up for tomorrow.


They should just put this on just for the heck of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

E.Ville Von Love said:


> i forgot to mention, is becky hammond the hottest wnba player or what? and now shes a brunette. Yes please.


I must agree. She looks great in a jersey, which is kind of rare.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

That song that guy just performed just isnt the same without lil wayne, not that it was good to begin with.


----------



## TheRevolver (Feb 15, 2009)

[email protected] this Kevin Rudolf guy...

song sucks and he can't sing for ****.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> Kenny's comments have been absolutely disgraceful and moronic. He has been obnoxious in every single event this entire weekend.


He's always like that. For a guy who averaged 12 points per game over his career and was out of the league at age 31, he sure talks like he had a Hall of Fame career. He never ever owns up to it when he's wrong, which is often, and twists his argument whenever Reggie or Chuck or whoever takes him to task.

I just get a bad vibe from him. I have ever since he fixed the Nate Robinson Dunk Contest.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> She is, but that's not saying much


i like Sue Bird more


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Wasn't the HORSE competition supposed to be on tonight as well? Or did I miss it?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> Wasn't Chris Brown supposed to perform before he went Ike Turner on Rihanna?


I think that might have been for a pregame party but I'm not sure. Regardless, I don't think he would've been much better. They should have gotten T.I. before he gets sent to prison.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn they got Ceballos up in here....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> He's always like that. For a guy who averaged 12 points per game over his career and was out of the league at age 31, he sure talks like he had a Hall of Fame career. He never ever owns up to it when he's wrong, which is often, and twists his argument whenever Reggie or Chuck or whoever takes him to task.
> 
> I just get a bad vibe from him. I have ever since he fixed the Nate Robinson Dunk Contest.


Was that the one where he changed his score for Iggy's dunk?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Dwight


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

here we go...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dwight Howard...hilarious.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's all about the show thats why Dwight is gonna win


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

JR Smith's behind the back dunk in 2005 was the most underrated dunk ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good start


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That was ok.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice way to start off the dunk contest, semi-nastastic

I give it a 45 :clap:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

43? that was nice


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Rudy lame dunk


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rudy got robbed!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky Martin :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rudy's dunk was better than JR's IMO


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

I thought that was better than J.R.'s


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Who's Fernando Martin...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The '93 Heat said:


> Was that the one where he changed his score for Iggy's dunk?


The way I remember it, he looked down the table to see all the other judges' scores, shuffled through his cards and held up something like two points lower than anyone else's, giving Nate Robinson the win.

Of course, he did color commentary for the Knicks and was on commentary openly rooting for the "little guy" to win.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> Rudy lame dunk


Lame? How was that one lame. Every player does a bounce dunk, yet he got a higher score... come on


----------



## TheRevolver (Feb 15, 2009)

[email protected] Nate


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

46 :clap:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

That jersey was hilarious - LaRue Martin, oh my god. Portland fans everywhere just had a heart attack.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL let's go


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwight gonna put Nate to shame


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

why do they keep saying that Rudy Fernandez is a nobody? This guy played last nightm could end up being on the all rookie team, and played in the olynpics. Jamario Moon and Gerald Green were nobodies, Fernandez is a player


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rigged

Howard got a pass...easy


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That's the difference....They WANT Dwight to win


----------



## TheRevolver (Feb 15, 2009)

Good dunk by Howard but very ehhh cause of so many tries

And what the hell, I thought Shaq divorced his wife?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, a 50?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

50????????????


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

rigged rigged rigged....

Kenny is so right on this one. My goodness.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

dang i missed teh howard dunk how was it


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Dwight payed off the judges! :lol:

that looked like the dunk VC did in Oakland in 2000, but Dwight did it off a bounce pass.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kenny: "LaRue Martin?  Ricky Martin? I don't know who Martin is! Martin from the TV show? *laugh*"

Harlan: "Er, it's for Fernando Martin, the first Spanish-born NBA player. He died in a car accident. This is Fernandez's tribute."

*awkward silence*

What a douchebag.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

The dunk comp would be a lot better if it wasn't who was predetermined was going to win beforehand.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

the judges really suck. The JR Smith dunk was nicer than Nate's. Nate is like a novelty dunker, he gets high scores cause hes small.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

cub_lovin_lou said:


> why do they keep saying that Rudy Fernandez is a nobody? This guy played last nightm could end up being on the all rookie team, and played in the olynpics. Jamario Moon and Gerald Green were nobodies, Fernandez is a player


Kenny has proven to be clueless on multiple occasions already tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I know that the NBA is concerned for the people who can't do basic addition, but they need to go to decimals in this event.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Maybe fan voting will give the contest an ounce of legitimacy?


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Rudy has the best dunk IMO. The tribute was real a tribute. Not that "oh you're short and so am I so I'll wear your jersey."


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Kenny: "LaRue Martin? Ricky Martin? I don't know who Martin is! Martin from the TV show? *laugh*"
> 
> Harlan: "Er, it's for Fernando Martin, the first Spanish-born NBA player. He died in a car accident. This is Fernandez's tribute."
> 
> ...


Yea Kenny is trying a little too hard to be funny tonight...I know it's hard without Chuck to play off of, but damn, shut up for a minute


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, looks like the judges are going to give this to Dwight barring him doing a layup. If Howard gets a 50 for that, then he's going to have to get 50s from here on out. That will be his worst dunk.

Where marketing happens.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I would have voted this

Rudy
JR Smith
Howard
Nate


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

WTF a 50??


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> Maybe fan voting will give the contest an ounce of legitimacy?


yess.... the same fans who put A.I in the all star game

i just wish the judges werent bias as well


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> The dunk comp would be a lot better if it wasn't who was predetermined was going to win beforehand.


I bet right before the competition started for this very reason...I think Vegas knows it, but I'll take a small payout on Dwight b/c I really don't see the NBA wanting any of those other guys winning it. Dwight will use his personality to put on a show, and the judges/fans will give him the vote. The average fan will vote for Dwight no matter what, that's why the online voting favors Dwight.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

whao tough dunk


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

WOW...if Fernandez pulls this off...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Well, looks like the judges are going to give this to Dwight barring him doing a layup.
> 
> Where marketing happens.


Its so sad to see one of the best things of the NBA go down the crapper like this.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

rudys first was the best. so far. if he hits his next one, it will be nasty.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

how is that dunk possible


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

rudy doesnt look like he is getting enough hops to make this


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

ah dang


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Well, looks like the judges are going to give this to Dwight barring him doing a layup. If Howard gets a 50 for that, then he's going to have to get 50s from here on out. That will be his worst dunk.
> 
> Where marketing happens.


Hey! Kobe's got 10 straight All-Defense 1st team awards, Dwight can't win a dunk contest? :lol:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

cub_lovin_lou said:


> yess.... the same fans who put A.I in the all star game
> 
> i just wish the judges werent bias as well


yes, welcome to sarcasm.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I love how they change the time limit rules EVERY YEAR.

The time limit isn't enough time?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

there, thats a nice dunk. Even after 10 tries


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Too bad he did it on his 9th try....The judges obviously hate Spanish folks


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

damnnnn nasty


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

holy crap i missed it, teh damn cameraman wasn't even pointing at the dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats a nice dunk and would've been higher had he hit it earlier.


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

8 for Rudy... took to long, didnt get high enough

If he did that the first time, it woulda been a 10 and a great great dunk


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

THAT was impressive. Wow. 

Just wish he did it on the second or third try.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why would anyone care if Gasol did a behind the back pass.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

The same people (on the commentary panel) deriding Pau for trying the behind the back pass, were jumping out of their seat after Nash's header to Amare for a simple one-hander.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

who are these judges....


perfect 10's for that dwight dunk and they **** on rudy's and jr's

complete garbage


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man if Nate won it 3 or whatever years ago after taking 30 attempts then he should have got a better score.

Rigged


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> yes, welcome to sarcasm.


ah, didnt see it there,


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

kenny smith is annoying the **** out of me. cut off his mic please. damn


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Oh, these crazy Denver Nuggets and their crazy dunks that take 15 attempts. :lol:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well, JR Smith has been eliminated with that dunk.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Man that would've been great if he would've gotten it the first time


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

7 for J.R smith second IMO


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

that rudy dunk was sick, it deserved way more


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wtf is Nate doing


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kenny Smith: "I bet Pau Gasol and Sonny Weems don't have 100 assists combined."

Pau Gasol assist total: 176

SHUT THE **** UP KENNY! I'd almost rather have Skip Bayless at this point.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

LOL what a bad dunk by nate WTF was that??


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That's garbage...every semi-athletic man over 5'10" can make that dunk stepping up off his man.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

JR deserves more


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

3 for Robinsons second dunk... stupid... one of the dumbest ever


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

wow nate .....


****ing embarrassing .... plus your going to mess up my boy wilsons back


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Where's Nate going? First injury in this contest ever?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope he didnt get hurt.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

how is Rudy at the bottom?

ugh.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rigged


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh snap...Dwight's got two baskets!


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Omg Dwight!!!!!


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## TheRevolver (Feb 15, 2009)

David Stern on the phone: "yo wtf is goin' on"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

12ft?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

12 feet? hahah

Here comes SUPERMAN!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dwight bringing in an extra goal automatically wins him this. Even without making a dunk


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol theatricks


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

David Stern's on the phone going, "WTF?! I didn't authorize this. If he tries this, I want you to take him out. Get ready in the tower."


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

the slam dunk contest is like a play now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

this is making me sick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh lawd.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm sorry that's nasty....it's not even fair!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

WTH was that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He made that look too easy


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

10.. he did is so easily, didnt exactly look the best, but it was a 12 foot rim....


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dwight just dunked on 12-feet like it was nothing. Unreal. He could probably do between-the-legs.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

nate has something up his sleeve.. i know it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Congratulations NBA, your once honorable dunk contest is now a ****ing circus for big name marketing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Maybe it's the angle...but that didn't look like a 2 foot difference. Still crazy to think though.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Dwight just dunked on 12-feet like it was nothing. Unreal. He could probably do between-the-legs.


if he had gone between the legs or windmilled it, that would be one of the greatest dunk ever


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

E.Ville Von Love said:


> nate has something up his sleeve.. i know it.


Watch him come out in a mighty mouse costume


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The dunk contest officially sucks.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

That's very impressive, but it's the dunk comp, not high jump. You've got to add some pizzazz to that dunk.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i really hope nate wins because the judges are so horrible i would give 9 not a 10 even though it was 12''


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I bet Dwight could take a nap and get a 50.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

If Dwight didnt have to use another player on that 12footer he could done like a between the legs or windmill or something like that. But honestly Dwight didnt want to throw down that hard on that rim, it didnt look very stable.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

and this (asian) guy from my old school could do that nate robinson dunk.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

> Watch him come out in a mighty mouse costume


wouldnt have surprised me. i was actually thinking he'd pop out in a mascot costume or something and no one would notice then theyd all be like Nate is up but he's nowhere to be found... boom then he steals a ball and dunks it and pulls of the mascot head.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

That was quite an anti climax, I was hoping he'd pull off a fancy dunk, but instead all we got was a straight forward dunk.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

lol all green for krypto.. pretty clever. nice.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

KRYPTONITE! Hahaha...I almost like Nate Robinson now.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Superman v kryptonite. Not rigged at all.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Yo that green Knicks jersey is playing tricks on my eyes


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

nice


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

50 for the dunk. Minus-5 for the dance.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

That was pretty nice by Nate Rob


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was sick


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

9 or even an 8 for robinson... not a 10 at all


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Superman v kryptonite. Not rigged at all.


exactly. its just sad. its a circus


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

too easy for dwight


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i predict a... 50


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

gerald green did that but a windmill...


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

thats gnna be a 50 for dwight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Oh my.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Fitty for Dwight....what else does Nate got? It's over!


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

ew. That's digusting


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn!


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

What was impressive about that dunk?

OK, neither I or you could do better, but we've seen far better in previous years.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

that was a nice dunk though


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

10 for howard, weeent back to far


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwight's gonna get teabagged...

Lol never mind, didn't notice he had his back turned. :lol:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

he should put Nate on his *** when he tries to dunk over him


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

like i said. g Green did that last year but did a windmill. not impressed by dwight


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

OK, Nate Rob... that was good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That one was sweet.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

He grazed his head, but it was still nasty. Nice *** dunk Nate!:clap:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

No freakin' way. Nate Robinson has added four inches to his vertical since the last competition.

That was amazing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice dunk...but that's not that sweet


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

now that was sickk. a green ball too!! LMFAO. reminiscent of mr cartur..


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

ok dunk, but come on, he went to the side. his crotch was in the middle of howards back. went up hihg, but not that great


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

lebron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Lebron In The Dunk Contest Next Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

THANK YOU LEBRON! FINALLY!

LeBron vs. Dwight 2010 Dunk Contest BABYYYY!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

LeBron saying he's gonna be in the dunk contest is the best part of this All-Star saturday


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Put this to an end Dwight.......


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lebron...FINALLY you say something


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now watch Lebron not even make it out the 1st round after all the hype that'll get.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

cub_lovin_lou said:


> ok dunk, but come on, he went to the side. his crotch was in the middle of howards back. went up hihg, but not that great


you serious..? cmon now. nate is what 5'9. howard is 6'11-7ft. hi hater


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Ehhhhhhh. Nate's got a chance


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

cub_lovin_lou said:


> ok dunk, but come on, he went to the side. his crotch was in the middle of howards back. went up hihg, but not that great


He didn't do anything that Vince Carter didn't do to Frederic Weis, and the size disparity between Nate and Dwight is even greater.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Now watch Lebron not even make it out the 1st round after all the hype that'll get.


Based on what we've seen, he could lay the ball up and get a score of 51.


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

that last one was stuuuuuuupid
the first round was waaaay better


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

this years didn't seem that great to me


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

E.Ville Von Love said:


> you serious..? cmon now. nate is what 5'9. howard is 6'11-7ft. hi hater


Ok...so if you can't really do the dunk, don't do it. If you're going to jump off your partner's back, or use your off hand to push up off Dwight's back, don't do the dunk!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dwight should've picked up Nate Robinson with 1 arm and dunk with the other.


----------



## cub_lovin_lou (Aug 24, 2005)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> He didn't do anything that Vince Carter didn't do to Frederic Weis, and the size disparity between Nate and Dwight is even greater.


Carter was bit higher, and that was in game... that makes a big differnece to me


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Boring.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

gi0rdun said:


> Dwight should've picked up Nate Robinson with 1 arm and dunk with the other.


:laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwight better win, based off his entire performance in both rounds.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

that's it?

howard's dunks sucked.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

cub_lovin_lou said:


> Carter was bit higher, and that was in game... that makes a big differnece to me


:lol:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Nate cheated. That green ball looked small. Somebody needs to check the size of that ball.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Yess!!! Nate Robinson!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bull****...That's straight garbage. He did dunks that 52% of us could do.

Nate used his off hand, Dwight bent down, and he went to his side. Not impressed, bull****.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dwight should have made it 14 feet i think hes gonna lose. The only good dunk in the last round was nates dunk over dwight weak.


----------



## TheRevolver (Feb 15, 2009)

Finally, an end to Dwight's reign but this year's dunk contest was horrible overall.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Noooooooooooooooooo :azdaja:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

i admit i just cheated i voted for nate for about 10 times deleted the cookies.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> Ok...so if you can't really do the dunk, don't do it. If you're going to jump off your partner's back, or use your off hand to push up off Dwight's back, don't do the dunk!


o cmon. i said the height disparity to show that a little push or whatever doesn't matter. dont be ridiculous.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Based on what we've seen, he could lay the ball up and get a score of 51.


HATER! Are you kiddin me! James is so athletic and he can do it with shades indoor! Amazing!

He'll pull of NBA's first ever 3 point line dunk - crab dribble style!




Nate deserved this *DEFINITELY*!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

If dwight was going to do a free throw line dunk, he should have made sure he took off from behind the line


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm no Nate Robinson fan, but he totally earned this win. 

Dwight came in with ALL the hype, and the judges were starstruck before he broke into all the over-the-top shenanigans.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

dwight looked a bit upset


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Dwight's self ally off the side of the backboard was STILL the dunk of the night, that ish was NASHTY


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I voted Nate.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

you should be able to vote for c, the 4 dunks of the guys eliminated in the first round combined.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Dwight's self ally off the side of the backboard was STILL the dunk of the night, that ish was NASHTY


That was a sick pass.

Dwight should've changed into a full Superman costume if he was going to do the phone booth.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i am very disappointed


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

anyone else think Dwight Howard kind of stunk tonight except for 1 dunk?

that whole superman telephone booth thing just so he could 2 hand dunk on a 12 ft basket? not exciting.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I dont know, it just looked really rigged. At least the prelim rounds. Call me a pessimist, but for some reason, it looked like this was the plan all along, only for the final round to be voted by fans.

The judges are useless.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwight should have saved the 12 foot dunk for last.

If his final dunk was to take off from the free throw line and he takes off a step inside then he has nobody to blame but himself. Still love the guy. He's so fun.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nate deserved to win. Dwight's last dunk was WEAK!!!

Provided the highlight of the night though


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rudy should've worn this jersey instead


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

And we go off the air with Kenny Smith STILL trying to save face on his idiotic Daequan Cook comments.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

As I suspected, yet another semi-disappointing All Star week. Game tomorrow won't be any different tho. Oh well. It is what it is.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The 2nd dunk Nate did is something I could do my freshman year in high school...how is that impressive to anyone?

He shouldn't have even been in the Finals, let alone won the damn thing.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

:lolthe fan voters vowing to get even with Dwight this year because he didn't touch the rim on his dunk last year :lol:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Dwight came in with ALL the hype, and the judges were starstruck before he broke into all the over-the-top shenanigans.


Your right the 50 on the first dunk was a joke lol.

But he was a great sport letting Nate jump over him. Things like that give you a great imaige in the NBA. Good for Howard.

But Nate jumping over Howard was by far the dunk of the night. I still cant believe my eyes. Unreal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> The 2nd dunk Nate did is something I could do my freshman year in high school...how is that impressive to anyone?
> 
> He shouldn't have even been in the Finals, let alone won the damn thing.


It doesn't matter. Everyone knew the format and the rules and Nate did exactly what he needed to win.

Dwight did a dunk that has been done a 100 times and he did it wrong. Even if you say Nate's final dunk was a 40, Dwight's final dunk was only a 20.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Reggie Miller owned Kenny Smith i think it was good 3 point contest, DCook could have lost easily if he didnt make those last 4 in a row.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

It should have been Rudy and JR in my opinion. But it is what it is now, all flair and a big circus...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> :lolthe fan voters vowing to get even with Dwight this year because he didn't touch the rim on his dunk last year :lol:


where are you getting this from? or are you just making crap up?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> It should have been Rudy and JR in my opinion. But it is what it is now, all flair and a big circus...


Rudy's first dunk was the worst dunk of the night by far. He got no vert, hangtime, or anything on it. His second dunk he missed like 15 times.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

> where are you getting this from? or are you just making crap up?


www.relaxitsjustajoke.com


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's official the best part of All-Star Saturday was Bill Laimbeer's half court shot.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Seriously Dwight Howard should've picked up Nate Robinson and dunked the ball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwight should have worn like a 200 lb lead vest, ankle weights, wrist weights, and done a 360. Call me Dwight, I'll hook you up with some ideas.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It would've been funny if Nate Robinson twisted his ankle while breaking Wilson Chandler's back on that dunk. In the replay it looked really dangerous.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Rudy's first dunk was the worst dunk of the night by far. He got no vert, hangtime, or anything on it. His second dunk he missed like 15 times.


He threw it around his back off the board and nailed it perfectly. No hang time? If you really payed attention he did get high up there and slammed it hard. Stop just making stuff up. On top of that, nobody has done a similar dunk in over 15 years. Yet everyone else uses recycled dunks for the last 2 years and gets in? Come on.

And like 3 years ago, Nate made like 30 attempts from half court and yet still beat out iggy. Hes the reason why the put the limit on dunks in the first place. At least Rudy's were original, and had some unique tribute to it.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Dwight should have worn like a 200 lb lead vest, ankle weights, wrist weights, and done a 360. Call me Dwight, I'll hook you up with some ideas.


lol and sticking with the theatrics he coulda wheeled a big scale out there.. :rofl:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Lol @ Michael Cooper's shoes for the night.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

seifer0406 said:


> It would've been funny if Nate Robinson twisted his ankle while breaking Wilson Chandler's back on that dunk. In the replay it looked really dangerous.


And break Dwight Howard's neck on that last dunk.


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

Nate should just walk up a whole flight of stairs next year and do the dunk, I'm sure he'd get the full 50 for that too. 

This was a lame dunk contest, for all the hype that Dwight got, he sure fell incredibly short. I was only impressed by one of his dunks. They couldn't have made it more obvious that it was rigged to have Nate vs Dwight in the finals. lol @ Cheryl plugging Lebron's potential participation in next year's dunk contest and the crowd barely cared. 

What a disappointing night, looking back, Horse may have been the only highlight for me....that and Reggie owning Kenny left and right during their discussions. Kenny sounded like a total fool at times.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> He threw it around his back off the board and nailed it perfectly. No hang time? If you really payed attention he did get high up there and slammed it hard. Stop just making stuff up. On top of that, nobody has done a similar dunk in over 15 years. Yet everyone else uses recycled dunks for the last 2 years and gets in? Come on.
> 
> And like 3 years ago, Nate made like 30 attempts from half court and yet still beat out iggy. At least Rudy's were original, and had some unique tribute to it.


Are you kidding me right now? I can make a shot behind my back from where he only threw it anywhere off the backboard, standing still, and then 2 step, jumped off one leg and barely put it down. He didn't even jump off two legs or anything. That's a middle school dunk. It was pretty awful and the fact that he did it from a standstill made it even sadder.

Are you just impressed that he threw it off the backboard behind his back? Don't be because that's not difficult at all.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Was it Kenny Smith that said "This shows the amateurism of Spain...?" This was during the last Fernandez dunk.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I think it's all just blown outta perportion.

Overpresentation and bad music kinda set most things up for failure if the product doesn't fit the bill.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

> Lol @ Michael Cooper's shoes for the night.


not cool jordan. breast cancer awareness..


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Are you kidding me right now? *I can make a shot behind my back from where he only threw it anywhere off the backboard,* standing still, and then 2 step, jumped off one leg and barely put it down. He didn't even jump off two legs or anything. *That's a middle school dunk.* It was pretty awful and the fact that he did it from a standstill made it even sadder.
> 
> Are you just impressed that he threw it off the backboard behind his back? Don't be because that's not difficult at all.


Sure. Go for it. IM impressed cause he did it, perfectly, ran around caught it, turned and slammed it. 

But I forgot, it totally easy. Right?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Sure. Go for it. IM impressed cause he did it, perfectly, ran around caught it, turned and slammed it.
> 
> But I forgot, it totally easy. Right?


Have you ever even stepped on a basketball court before?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Have you ever even stepped on a basketball court before?


Never in my life. Whats a basketball feel like?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Let's not get carried away here, it was a decent dunk in comparison to all the other dunks, including his 2nd dunk where technically he didn't even get off. However, the worst dunk of the night had to be JR Smith's dunk where he caught the ball from his friend with a funny name, that was hands down the worst.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

So who's going to win the all star game tomorrow East or West ??


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Please have an awesome All-Star game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dwight's off the side of the backboard dunk would've been a pretty sweet and solid opening dunk.

Dwight's free throw line was pretty sweet since he's a big guy but not good for a final round dunk when you're not guaranteed to win it.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Nate is 5'8" (if that) and he jumped over a 6'11" guy ... that's pretty damn ridiculous.


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

It would make me laugh if a Spurs or Lakers won MVP tomorrow, it might salvage the all-star weekend for me.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

E.Ville Von Love said:


> not cool jordan. breast cancer awareness..


I didn't know OK!


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

23AJ said:


> So who's going to win the all star game tomorrow East or West ??


Mark my words it will be a shootout between Kobe and James for the MVP. And East will win. James will probably shoot all night. Kobe maybe, but less likely. And they won't play hard defense so we will see a lot of layups and tomahawks. Can't wait.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looking over the rosters the easts starting 5 is better than the wests but the wests bench is damn good. I think the west wins a close one.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

The West will win because its got size. 7 big men, compared to how many for the East? Like 2?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i don't wanna go through all the pages to find out if someone brought this up?

but when is the H-O-R-S-E event???


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> i don't wanna go through all the pages to find out if someone brought this up?
> 
> but when is the H-O-R-S-E event???


It was around 5 or 6 o'clock before all the events started. Kevin Durant was the first player to get G-E-I-C and ended up stayin in and winning it


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> i don't wanna go through all the pages to find out if someone brought this up?
> 
> but when is the H-O-R-S-E event???


There is a button called "search this thread." It's right on top of the top post on the page.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

You didn't miss anything. Just shooting practice.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

*Priceless.*


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't believe they actually did that.. tbh.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

DNKO said:


> Mark my words it will be a shootout between Kobe and James for the MVP.


It's between the 2 best players in the world?? What a bold prediction!!!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The events sucked. I wish I could of caught the NBDL dunk contest, James White is a dunking beast.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Horse was shockingly bad, not enough creativity, you can tell they didn't prepare.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm picking the West to win. This year Kobe is playing for them, and I like their over all team better than the East, the East also only has two bigs in KG and Dwight.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Derrick Rose had the best dunk of the night in the SKILLS CHALLENGE.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Also my pick my come to haunt me. Considering the BIGS usually don't have a lot of influence on this games in comparison to the wing players. Who knows though, I'm still picking the West Side to win.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

gi0rdun said:


> Derrick Rose had the best dunk of the night in the SKILLS CHALLENGE.


You sir are correct!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

lol at Rose having the dunk of the night. I don't think so. It was a nice dunk, but not the best.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Damn you guys are some terrible haters.

While Dwight didn't live up to his performances the past couple seasons I still thought the little I saw was pretty good. The showmanship of Nate wearing "kryptonite" was awesome, and as much as people dissed him for when he won the first time, he came really strong this time.

And I think I saw someone compare Nate dunking over Dwight to Carter over Frederic Weis. It's incomparable. Carter's was more impressive because it was in a game, but Nate's is impressive all on it's own considering the height differential.

And I'm laughing my *** off at people talking like they can do half the dunks that were done last night.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Tragedy said:


> Damn you guys are some terrible haters.
> 
> While Dwight didn't live up to his performances the past couple seasons I still thought the little I saw was pretty good. The showmanship of Nate wearing "kryptonite" was awesome, and as much as people dissed him for when he won the first time, he came really strong this time.
> 
> ...


You're wrong we can do the Nate Robinson step dunk.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

There were no dunks in the dunk contest that were truly memorable and made you go like wow. Last year Dwight had the Superman and in 06 Iguodala had that behind the backboard weird super dunk.

I think for Dwight it was just hard to match that level of showmanship from last year and there's only so much you can do. I think he should've started with the off the side of backboard dunk and then do the free throw dunk on the 2nd dunk then do something amazing in the Finals.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

gi0rdun said:


> There were no dunks in the dunk contest that were truly memorable and made you go like wow. Last year Dwight had the Superman and in 06 Iguodala had that behind the backboard weird super dunk.
> 
> I think for Dwight it was just hard to match that level of showmanship from last year and there's only so much you can do. I think he should've started with the off the side of backboard dunk and then do the free throw dunk on the 2nd dunk then do something amazing in the Finals.


The thing with that side dunk though, Gerald Green did the exact same dunk before, and didnt get near the praise. 

Everything about this contest wreaked of fake.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So I missed the dunk contest last night but after seeing the highlights on Youtube, it looked like it was a little disappointing. Also looked like Rudy Fernandez got screwed by the judges.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

The Dunk Contest is all about entertainment, if its a serious business then the NBA would probably have a regular judge panel for it. I'm glad that Dwight Howard lost though because I didn't want to see that superman crap again next year - the coolness wore off after the millionth replay.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Is that girl on the left really a DJ? she's like the hottest DJ ever.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Epic Shaq. Wow.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Derrick Rose best dunk of the weekend 

Parker Paul connection sick, Shaq proved yet again that he's from the best era of NBA basketball and he repped it like he should, other then that, bland All Star week, very bland dunk contest, and average All Star game. But I can't lie - seeing James passing 16 years older Jordan in # of missed dunks in the All Star game put a smile on my face


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Basel said:


> So I missed the dunk contest last night but after seeing the highlights on Youtube, it looked like it was a little disappointing. Also looked like Rudy Fernandez got screwed by the judges.


It sucked, and Rudy got screwed big time.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Rudy's two dunks were sick, he got screwed, Dwight getting that first 50 was disgusting.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

DNKO said:


> Derrick Rose best dunk of the weekend
> 
> Parker Paul connection sick, Shaq proved yet again that he's from the best era of NBA basketball and he repped it like he should, other then that, bland All Star week, very bland dunk contest, and average All Star game. But I can't lie - seeing James passing 16 years older Jordan in # of missed dunks in the All Star game put a smile on my face


Shaq will be remembered for what he did in the early 2000's not the 90's seeing as thats when he won his MVP, won all of his championships, and established himself as a top five center at worst.

Oh and Shaq played in the best era of Basketball? I wasn't aware that he was drafted in the early 80's and played throught them. Weird.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Having seen all the big events this weekend I was pretty entertained and there'd be nothing else on TV I'd rather watch at the time.

Shaq's pass through Dhoward's legs was priceless and will be a classic on Shaq's mix clips for years to come and the competition was pretty heated up until the third quarter. 

The dunk contest was fun and if you only watched the highlights of it I can see how you think Rudy got robbed. Rudy's unveiling of Martin's jersey created a lot of confusion not only for us fans at home but everyone in the stadium, inlcluding the announces and judges. They probably spent more effort on trying to associate the jersey with a person than Rudy's first dunk. Then on his second attempt he was trying the crowd's patience in comparison to the rest of the night and Pau Gasol didn't look like he was helping much either.

Howard pretty much made Nate the new dunk champ but I think its for the best since had Howard won he'd be forced to do another Superman gag which he probably didn't intend on being a regular staple of his career. One of the biggest notes of that night was Lebron's 2010 dunk contest announcement - that'll be a sight to see.

Overall, a pretty fun time!


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh yea, how can I forgot about Shaq's dance number.

Hate all you want, when the Big Diesel retires the NBA is going to be a lot less entertaining.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

DNKO said:


> You sir are correct!


Oh hey.. Nate Robinson did that same dunk and won.

Looks like they're giving that trophy to anyone nowadays.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Man! I've never seen someone get as high as LeBron James did when he "T-Mac'd" it! His head was like 3 inches above the rim!

I think a Dunk Contest with LeBron James and Dwight Howard in it would be epic, however I have some doubts that Howard will be in the contest for a 4th time in a row.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Lol, yeah.. I was impressed. Idk if he has the flexibility for Vince Carter dunks.. but he can get plenty of air.


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm starting to think that the best thing that happened this weekend was the Geico Horse Trophy and Derrick Rose's shamelessly blatant boredom during the skills challenge.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Halo said:


> I'm starting to think that the best thing that happened this weekend was the Geico Horse Trophy and *Derrick Rose's shamelessly blatant boredom during the skills challenge*.


that was probably my favorite moment this weekend.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Basel said:


> So I missed the dunk contest last night but after seeing the highlights on Youtube, it looked like it was a little disappointing. Also looked like Rudy Fernandez got screwed by the judges.


It looks like he got screwed if your watching replays, but if you watched it he pretty much got penalized for retrying that dunk so many times.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Man! I've never seen someone get as high as LeBron James did when he "T-Mac'd" it! His head was like 3 inches above the rim!
> 
> I think a Dunk Contest with LeBron James and Dwight Howard in it would be epic, however I have some doubts that Howard will be in the contest for a 4th time in a row.


Am I the only one who thinks Lebron is an overrated dunker, he's a power dunker nothing more, no creativity, no flash, if he wins it's gonna be based off hype. I can see it now Josh Smith doing a windmill dunk off the free throw line and getting a 45 and Lebron getting a regular power dunk and getting a 50. This whole dunk contest is rigged and a circus show. I don't even bother watching it no more.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Funny article

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=alipour/090216&sportCat=nba



> Sam Alipour: LeBron, everyone knows you're a great dancer. Jay, they say you're not so good.
> 
> Jay-Z: Yo, what's wrong with you?


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Lebron is an overrated dunker, he's a power dunker nothing more, no creativity, no flash, if he wins it's gonna be based off hype.


How can you say something like that?! Every dunk he makes is poetry in motion, if it's a tomahawk slam or a tomahawk dunk, even the tomahawk jam he does...unseen.

:lol:

But hey, you can't dunk em all so you need to miss couple of dunks first and screw up few tossups and then, when all other players go out of bounds, you go to make a .... power dunk.

:sarcasm:


----------

